# Help bad parents!!!!!!



## Wendigo (Sep 23, 2005)

I have got to have some of the worst parents ever. My exhibition Lahores can't seem to raise babys for crap. I don't know if they are like my high quality bantams who are not broody at all. I just can seem to get them to raise squabs. They lay an egg set it untill it almost hatches then they get off of it and leave then the hatching squab dies. They have done this twice and it is different pairs doing it. Or they lay an egg and leave it. They feed each other and not their squab. Do I have retarded pigeons? I'm so fed up with them I'm thinking of getting feeders for them. I don't get why they are so dumb about raising their suabs. They are in a well vented area not drafty, no one can disturb them. They have entire 18' by 24' second story of hip roof barn. They have red grit down at all times they are fed Bay-Mor PC 15. So you guys have any ideas on what their proplem could be? Don't hit the e-mail button it's wrong if you want to e-mail me it's [email protected] or please P.M. me. I'm out of ideas, Help! Any advice will be greatly appreciated. 
Thank you much,
Wendigo


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

No, I don't think they are retarted, maybe emotionally. I have two hand raised pets that were so traumatized (being abandoned by mom )that neither will lay on eggs for any length of time, they don't have it in them...emotional scars/issues.

Perhaps with your birds it is the breed, as you say different pairs are doing the same thing. 

Check out your breeding compartment, and make sure it is peaceful, and the birds are content and secure. Make sure each couple has a large nest box and privacy, if you haven't done so. There should not be any single birds, that could cause dissention. Insecurity about surroundings will cause them to abandon eggs.

Also, make sure they have a source of calcium, like pick cake, and/or vitamin mineral supplement. Give them some greens once a week. Make sure they are getting brown organic rice in the mix, a tiny bit, brewers yeast, or another source of B vitamins. The b vitamins plus calcium and minerals will allow the birds to be relaxed, unstressed and happy.

If that doesn't work, I would get some wonderful homing pigeon couples that have raised babies successfully, and foster the eggs to them. I have quite a few Satinette's that are very happy healthy settled grown-ups because they were raised by my homing pigeons, Archamedes and Ken. They are, however, very at home with the homing pigeons and "think" they are homers. Reti's little Oliver is doing well with her homing pigeon gang. LOL


----------



## Wendigo (Sep 23, 2005)

I'll give the greens a try and try to find a pick cake. Thanks for the info, I'll have to make sure I don't have any singles I think I have one extra hen. I have 20 total Lahores, I bought 16 at one time I think they sent me an extra hen in the group. The other 4 where supost to be pairs. I'm going to watch them really close today and see what's paired up with who. As for nest boxes I have a ton of those so that's not it for sure. I have one pair of red check Homers and they just had two squabs which turned out to be a sliver red bar and a sliver red check they are so cute.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wendigo said:


> I'll give the greens a try and try to find a pick cake. Thanks for the info, I'll have to make sure I don't have any singles I think I have one extra hen. I have 20 total Lahores, I bought 16 at one time I think they sent me an extra hen in the group. The other 4 where supost to be pairs. As for nest boxes I have a ton of those so that's not it for sure. I have one pair of red check Homers and they just had two squabs which turned out to be a sliver red bar and a sliver red check they are so cute.


Make sure the nest boxes have fronts on them also, if they don't they should/

Check out Globals, or one of the other supply houses for the oyster shell pick cakes. 

You can give them curly kale, endive, spinach, and/or carrots grated. 

What type of pigeon mix or you feeding them?


----------



## Wendigo (Sep 23, 2005)

Bay Mor PC-15 it's a high quality whole grain mix. They have dowled fronts on the nest boxes.


----------

